# Where Can I Download Shabads In Mp3 Format?



## Sikh80 (Jul 12, 2008)

SCANNED*I shall be grateful if one can advise me about the site from where I can download 'sabads' in mp3 format.*

*Thx. and Regards*


----------



## singhbj (Jul 12, 2008)

*re: Help Needed*

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

You can listen as well as download Gurbani at

Audio

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 12, 2008)

*re: Help Needed*

*Wjkk WjkF

Thank you Veer ji for the help.Yes, it is a beautiful site.

Wjkk Wjkf
*


----------



## mahandeva (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Help Needed*

_*Sat Namji,*_
*Below are two links which offer a variety of gurbani to nurish the soul!*
*The first link Mr Sikhnet has both traditional and western-non traditional music.*
*Both are beautiful and I am ever thankful to have this resource.*

*The second link is most wonderful and has served me quite well in learning Guru's teachings.  There are Gurbani  downloads as well as in-depth articles on many subjects of the Siri Guru Granth Sahib with references to Guruji's words in both Gurmukhi and english.  This was the first site which assisted me in truly understanding the totality of life through the message of Siri Guru Granth.   I have much to learn & it is through the Grace of shabd and Naam Jaap, I hold in my heart the loving peace of Guru's blessing.*
*There is an answer to every question in the Words of the Beloved Guruji.   What a joy to serve others with my heart & mind ever filled with Guru's Bani!*

*http://www.mrsikhnet.com/index.php/audio-video-archive/*

*http://www.gurbani.org/kirtan_downloads.php*


*It is my hope that you enjoy these sites and that they serve you well.*
*May the Light of your Soul reflect in all your do!*
*Many Blessings,*
*MahanDeva*


hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ] 
*hukmee hovan aakaar hukam na kahi-aa jaa-ee.
In God's Will all structures are formed,
Beyond words.
*hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ] 
*hukmee hovan jee-a hukam milai vadi-aa-ee.
In God's Will all Souls are formed,
And become great.
*hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ] 
*hukmee utam neech hukam likh dukh sukh paa-ee-ah.*
_*In God's Will
We are high or low.
*_ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ] 
*iknaa hukmee bakhsees ik hukmee sadaa bhavaa-ee-ah.*
_*In God's Will are pleasure and pain.
In God's Will are loss and gain.
*_hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ] 
*hukmai andar sabh ko baahar hukam na ko-ay.*
_*God's Will is alive within us.
No one is without it.
*_nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]2] 
*naanak hukmai jay bujhai ta ha-umai kahai na ko-ay. ||2||
Oh Nanak!
When you understand God's Will,
All thoughts of self depart. 2
* 
(Guru Nanak's Japji, 2nd pauree)


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Help Needed*

hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ] 
*hukmee hovan aakaar hukam na kahi-aa jaa-ee.
In God's Will all structures are formed,
Beyond words.
*hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ] 
*hukmee hovan jee-a hukam milai vadi-aa-ee.
In God's Will all Souls are formed,
And become great.
*hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ] 
*hukmee utam neech hukam likh dukh sukh paa-ee-ah.*
_*In God's Will
We are high or low.
*_ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ] 
*iknaa hukmee bakhsees ik hukmee sadaa bhavaa-ee-ah.*
_*In God's Will are pleasure and pain.
In God's Will are loss and gain.
*_hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ] 
*hukmai andar sabh ko baahar hukam na ko-ay.*
_*God's Will is alive within us.
No one is without it.
*_nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]2] 
*naanak hukmai jay bujhai ta ha-umai kahai na ko-ay. ||2||
Oh Nanak!
When you understand God's Will,
All thoughts of self depart. 2

*Thanx so much MahanDeva ji. This shabad actually helps us on another thread -- about Karma and God's hukam. *
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sikhnet Gurbani Archive - Kindly refer the link for very nice collection of free downloads of sabads.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 9, 2008)

SikhRoots.com - Home


----------



## gabruhemant (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi
I've found a site which offers download of MP3 Gurbani files.
Lot of variety is here.
sikhsangeet.com
happy hunting veer ji.
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


Sikh80 said:


> SCANNED*I shall be grateful if one can advise me about the site from where I can download 'sabads' in mp3 format.*
> 
> *Thx. and Regards*


----------

